# New Project Just Completed



## hdskip (Apr 28, 2015)

This a is a project I just finished for a friend. He has a snow blower with tracks on it instead of wheels. The drive wheels were made of plastic and the center hubs broke out. I designed and built new drive wheels and idlers for it . It was a challenging and interesting project and I doubt that these will break.
    Thanks for looking.
    Gary


----------



## brino (Apr 28, 2015)

Hi Gary,

Those look like art pieces! Nice job.

For sure they will outlast the rest of the machine.

I cannot quite picture how they are used. Have you got any shots of either these when installed, or the original plastic ones installed?

It's _almost_ a shame that he won't get to try them out for a wile.

-brino


----------



## RVJimD (Apr 28, 2015)

Did you mill out slots for each drive cog, sort of a lap joint or something?

Jim


----------



## hdskip (Apr 28, 2015)

These are used to drive a track similar to the drive units on Army tanks or skid loaders. I haven't seen the entire machine but it is similar to this pictur but it is similar to this.


----------



## RJSakowski (Apr 28, 2015)

A clever design.  Well done!


----------



## hdskip (Apr 28, 2015)

Milled out a slot and drill and tapped a hole to secure it. The cogs are tapered but have a slot milled on each side to match the slot in the wheel. It did take a little thought for this design. This kind of thing keeps my creative side active. It also serves as excellent teaching aides for my high school students.


----------



## Franko (Apr 28, 2015)

Nice work, Gary. That was a very _friendly_ thing to do.


----------

